# How I Clean The Gutters



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Senior.....

I see a future for you on "Shark Tank"..... 


Best


----------



## SeniorSitizen

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Senior.....
> 
> I see a future for you on "Shark Tank".....
> 
> 
> Best


 And it's not a good day when old men fall outta their chair and ROTF laughing either.


----------



## de-nagorg

That'll work until the cord rots and breaks, then you gotta re-string it. 

A robotic sweeper that returns to home might be a better invention.

Home being where it recharges, similar to those auto floor things.


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

de-nagorg said:


> That'll work until the cord rots and breaks, then you gotta re-string it.
> 
> A robotic sweeper that returns to home might be a better invention.
> 
> Home being where it recharges, similar to those auto floor things.
> 
> 
> ED


And in today's world.... better be able to control it from your telephone.


----------



## 123pugsy

de-nagorg said:


> That'll work until the cord rots and breaks, then you gotta re-string it.
> 
> A robotic sweeper that returns to home might be a better invention.
> 
> Home being where it recharges, similar to those auto floor things.
> 
> 
> ED


I believe you missed the boat. I think I seen this already.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

de-nagorg said:


> That'll work until the cord rots and breaks, then you gotta re-string it.
> 
> A robotic sweeper that returns to home might be a better invention.
> 
> Home being where it recharges, similar to those auto floor things.
> 
> 
> ED


And the secret to that is: re-string before the cord breaks. Easy, it's just 1 long string.

maybe Ed could be an investor on S T.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

123pugsy said:


> I believe you missed the boat. I think I seen this already.


Not with a bright yellow indicator that bends and returns vertical.:biggrin2:


----------



## 123pugsy

Here it is:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

123pugsy said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JOfLbucsCY


If that ever makes it to Shark Tank let me know as I sure don't want to miss that episode. :smile: Up 24 feet that he can't reach ?


----------



## Gymschu

Pure genius, SeniorSitizen. Just cleaned out a bunch of gutters today and my 54 year old body rebelled big time. I always clean them out on any house I paint. Nothing is more frustrating than seeing a great paint job get mucked up by overflow from clogged gutters and downspouts.


----------



## de-nagorg

123pugsy said:


> I believe you missed the boat. I think I seen this already.


That's the story of my life.

Get a great idea, and someone has already did it.

Or get a great idea and the damned university grabs it, because I am just a student, and used their lab to devise the thing. 

There are many things in this world that way.


ED


----------



## nancytaylor

Thanks for sharing this video about iRobot, does anyone know where can I find a used or refurbished one?


----------



## ZTMAN

The brick is a great idea. I use one of those twelve foot extension kits for my leaf blower to blow the leaves out of my gutters, works great, no ladder for single story homes. Part of my home is two stories, so have to break out the step ladder for that part.


----------



## Fix'n it

i have a WORX gutter cleaning kit for my leaf blown on order from amazon. sposta be here some time this week. i expect it to work well, but i have some pita leaves, and lots of them, so who knows.


----------



## Power-

I disconnect any 90deg elbows and extensions at the bottom of the downspouts, then I climb the roof with my water hose only once. I walk around the roof, hosing all the leaves and crap into the downspout cutout, and all the debris lands on the ground beneath the downspouts. I climb down and clean up the debris and re-assemble the 90deg's and horizontal extensions.


----------



## BriarVance

Great! thanks to all of you for your helpful suggestions. Have a nice day to all.


----------



## Fix'n it

i now have and used the WORX gutter blower. it is on my craftsman 200mph leaf blower.
my gutters are 1 1/2 story up. and it reaches just fine.
it works well, no issues there. but, as it is, it is very cumbersome to use. where it connects to the blower is very flexible. so, imagine 1 arm out one way on the leaf blower. the other arm out on the worx tube. and a hinge in the middle. then a good force of air about 9-10' away . not a good thing. 

so, i am going to make a stiffening rod of some sort, bout 6' long. then 4 hose clamps.
this will turn a 1/2hr difficult job, into a 5 min easy job.


----------



## ZTMAN

It should not be flexible where it connects to the blower tube. Did you remove the bolt on the blower tube to connect the Worx tube to the blower?


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I'd like to use a blower but I must be meticulous in preventing leaflet stems from entering the down spouts. 

I personally would cut the tree down but then there would be a divorce.


----------



## Fix'n it

ZTMAN said:


> It should not be flexible where it connects to the blower tube. Did you remove the bolt on the blower tube to connect the Worx tube to the blower?


see the sleeve thingy. that is slipped over the blower tub then tightened down.
that is where it flex's. if there is another way, idk what it is. i just got home from work and slapped it together. as it was getting dark. but i sure will look into it.


----------



## Fix'n it

ooops

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61GmHYlm6vL._SL1420_.jpg


----------



## Fix'n it

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'd like to use a blower but I must be meticulous in preventing leaflet stems from entering the down spouts.
> 
> I personally would cut the tree down but then there would be a divorce.


if those could be blown out, you could put screens over the DS openings.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Fix'n it said:


> if those could be blown out, you could put screens over the DS openings.


BeenThereDoneThat and I find them in the screens at an angle just waiting for the planets to align right so they can go down to the first or second ell to begin the plugged up process. And I'd need to secure the screens better than they are at present or the blower would displace them. Possibly remove screens and temporarily plug the holes while blowing but that would be more trips up and down the ladder that I'm attempting to prevent.

Condition checked with selfie stick/camera.


----------



## de-nagorg

They do make screen material with much smaller holes.

It is used on gravel crushers to get the sand out of the crushed material. 

And it can be anchored easily with some self-tapping sheet metal screws. 



ED


----------



## ZTMAN

Fix'n it said:


> ooops
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61GmHYlm6vL._SL1420_.jpg


Senior has his gutters under control. My tube that connects to the blower, goes inside the tube coming from my blower. I see your kit straps on the outside. I see why that would be a problem.

Here is mine, but I also bought the worx universal for my son in law that has the same internal connection to the blower.

https://www.amazon.com/GENUINE-OEM-...-fkmr0&keywords=husqvarna+gutter+cleaning+kit


----------



## Fix'n it

ZTMAN said:


> It should not be flexible where it connects to the blower tube. Did you remove the bolt on the blower tube to connect the Worx tube to the blower?


i tried that, different sizes. 

what i did. take the sleeve thingy off(just a zip tie).
blower tube, its 2 piece, take off end piece. slide the worx end into the remaining tube. used a hose clamp to tighten together. it works well, i did my garage, that had tons more stuff in it than i though.


----------



## gmireski

Just had gutters installed and I'm glad I opted to pay a little extra for the coverings. Just had a barrage of leaves hit the house and the gutters are nice and clean!


----------



## 123pugsy

gmireski said:


> Just had gutters installed and I'm glad I opted to pay a little extra for the coverings. Just had a barrage of leaves hit the house and the gutters are nice and clean!



Glad to here it.
Post back in a couple years.


----------



## TooTall_DIY

Yea, leaf blower works great. I've duck taped mine to a pole but a ladder works well also.


----------



## sophie1511

Great use of Brick. I will try something similar for my kitchen's gutter.


----------



## Fix'n it

just a lil update.

the WORX WA4092 Universal Fit Gutter Cleaning Kit for Blowers

it does work, even on really clogged gutters. but its flimsy and thin. it flex's a lot, and mine has already broke.

i amg oing to look into making one out of pvc pipe.


----------



## DallasCowboys

nancytaylor said:


> Thanks for sharing this video about iRobot, does anyone know where can I find a used or refurbished one?


What's the benefit.....you still have to climb on the roof to set it in the gutter.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY

i just go up there with my crazy powerful Stihl blower and that gutter is cleaned in seconds


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Fall season up-grade.

Being the binder twine was a little worn from last fall leaf and spring oak bloom season and since I have about 1,000 ft. of 1/4" Macrame cord from a auction box of stuff, I pulled a new 80 ft.string. With a good coating of paraffin it should be good for an estimated 3-4 seasons if I store it from the weather in the off season.


----------



## ginbutters

Never thought of the brick idea before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

ginbutters said:


> Never thought of the brick idea before. Thanks for sharing.


I didn't mention but frequency of cleaning with this method is key otherwise if too many leaves/debris they stack against a hanger and stop the process. Looks as id I may need a brick about 2/3 as tall.

Thankfully the walnut tree I built this specifically because of is just about finished leaf and stem loss for the season. I'll put the brick and cord away in storage until spring oak bloom season. Something I have learned is to pull another cord / string in as this real Mc Coy is pulled out for storage otherwise re-stringing a gutter length isn't all that much fun.


----------

